# Swinging can shots



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

If I try that, first shot I break the camera lens!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ordo said:


> If I try that, first shot I break the camera lens!


Lol, I'm always thinking that too but luckily that hasn't happened yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Great shooting! What was the distance?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I mean, that looks like skill to me, but if you want to call it luck...eh.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

MIsling said:


> Great shooting! What was the distance?


Maybe a little over 20 meters I took 30 steps from the can

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Once again good video and great shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Simply amazing Alvaro, will you compete in Italy this summer?*


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Simply amazing Alvaro, will you compete in Italy this summer?*


I would love to be able to make it, but unfortunately I can't this time, hopefully somebody from the USA wins


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy. Your getting some nice speed love to hear that ammo whizzing. Great video!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn buddy. Your getting some nice speed love to hear that ammo whizzing. Great video!


Thanks man it's that time of the year for me to start shouting again lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Amazing shooting. What ammo were you using? It definitely got the can swinging each hit.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Fun stuff, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Amazing shooting. What ammo were you using? It definitely got the can swinging each hit.


I was using 3/8 steel with a 60inch draw


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Quick question buddy: Who built that top shot? It's a beauty


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Quick question buddy: Who built that top shot? It's a beauty


This one was made by Joe over at Celtic custom catapults in the UK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

